# Fort McMurray and Calgary



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, Please compare Fort McMurray and Calgary with family life and children's education as the basis. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello, Please compare Fort McMurray and Calgary with family life and children's education as the basis. Thanks in advance.


Calgary...everytime...if that is the comparison. Now, we should say, that is an ill informed opinion as we have never been to Fort McMurray, (although we know someone who is going to work up there tomorrow - his first experience of the place - so, in a couple of weeks, we will be that bit more informed), but everything we read suggests that Fort McMurray:
a) Is a service town for the oil and gas industry
b) Expensive housing, even by Alberta standards
c) A less welcoming climate (as significantly further north and does not benefit from Southern Alberta's warming Chinook winds)
d) Greater concentrations of drug use and prostitution than elsewhere in Alberta - perceived to be a by-product of there being a significant population of males on significant salaries. No doubt this "scene" can be avoided but as a backdrop to bringing up a family, it doesn't sound very appealing.

We're not trying to suggest that Calgary is a panacea by comparison - all major connurbations have their issues.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Calgary...everytime...if that is the comparison. Now, we should say, that is an ill informed opinion as we have never been to Fort McMurray, (although we know someone who is going to work up there tomorrow - his first experience of the place - so, in a couple of weeks, we will be that bit more informed), but everything we read suggests that Fort McMurray:
> a) Is a service town for the oil and gas industry
> b) Expensive housing, even by Alberta standards
> c) A less welcoming climate (as significantly further north and does not benefit from Southern Alberta's warming Chinook winds)
> ...


Thank you for your information. My very first choice in Alberta is Calgary, until I found one job post located at Fort McMurray, hence my query. And, I confirmed not only through the information you gave but also from my google search, that Calgary is a lot, lot better for a big family like mine.

Again, thanks. 

Jocelyn 
P.S. I'm browsing your link and you've got lovely pictures. I will continue to understand and look at your site, you've got wonderful pictures. My hubby and eldest son love monster trucks.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> Thank you for your information. My very first choice in Alberta is Calgary, until I found one job post located at Fort McMurray, hence my query. And, I confirmed not only through the information you gave but also from my google search, that Calgary is a lot, lot better for a big family like mine.
> 
> Again, thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Jocelyn,

Glad our few words were of some small assistance although you did exactly the right thing in researching and researching and researching until you got a number of sources of information that tended to suggest the same or a similar thing.

Thank you so much for the kind words re our blogs. We love doing them and sharing them...and yes, the Monster Trucks (we had never seen such a show before) were terrific.  If we can help in any further way as you move along, feel free to get in touch.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

